# Fluffy keychain!!



## maggiesze1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I just ordered this keychain from ebay made with rabbit fur and swarovski crystals. What do you guys think?

(pic from ebay.com)


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 20, 2006)

*steals it from you* I WANT ONE TOOOOO! its ssssssooooooo cute n sexy


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 20, 2006)

I just want to squeeze it to see if it squeaks, lol!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 20, 2006)

it's cute! haha, my juicy couture bag comes attached with pom-poms on the side and everyone at my job plays with them. I always have to yell "hands off my balls!" :lol:


----------



## maggiesze1 (Dec 20, 2006)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

That is cute! LMAO @ Angie!


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

i like it it's cute!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

That is so cute! I want one!


----------



## pinkpeach (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's cute. Very wintery.


----------



## babyBI (Jan 5, 2007)

wow , awesome . I love it . Congrat


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 5, 2007)

Very cute, I like it bunches!


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Can I have it? lol Very cute!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2007)

VERY cute! some people have lucky feet, you have a lucky ball!


----------



## Karren (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks kind of like a Star Trek Tribble on a leash.... maybe a baby one!! lol but still cute!!

Love Karren


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 12, 2007)

Oooo I love it! It's adorable...don't get it dirty! I have hello kitty keychains all over my purse but some of their white faces are getting dirty :'(


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

cute


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 12, 2007)

That is toooo cute! I want one too!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohh its soooo cute. Crystals are really sparkling.

*Babyangel*


----------



## badbadgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

I want one! Do you have the seller's link?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 27, 2007)

Cute - but not for me.


----------



## fawp (Dec 27, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

very very cute!!!! I want one, but I have too many lol


----------

